# Algae question



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have 2 ponds that are slightly grey colored due to the clay bottoms. Just the other day I noticed in both of them, real bright green floating algae spots. There aren't a ton and they are very green, about the size of half dollar or smaller. Tend to be stuck floating around pond edges and dock. 

Any idea what it could be or if it is harmful? Don't want my dog going in if it is bad.


----------



## starcraft36 (Feb 16, 2005)

attached picture of what I am talking about......


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd keep the dogs out, you'll want to have it tested if you're sincerely concerned. Having seen a lot of different algae species, that one looks like one of the many blue-green species that could be problematic.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2010)

This form of algae looks to be a species of cynanobacteria. Some forms of these algaes can give off toxins. As the water temp. rises along with nutrient loads, some ponds can develop planktonic algae blooms. They can be treated with chealated copper products like Cutrine and Algimycin. However, when treating you need to remember that planktonic algaes can suspend well into the water column, thus causing greater oxygen depletion when treated. Ideally, the best time to treat would be to wait for the algae to shift to a wind blown corner. If this is not the case, treating the ponds in 1/2 or even 1/3 would be better. Hope this helps.
Brent


----------

